# Deer Antler Projects



## Farmerboy9087 (Sep 6, 2010)

I recently made a couple pens out of antler a friend gave me for him. He let me keep the rest of the antler and I'm planning on making a pen and a 4gb usb drive thing out of it but I'll still have a little bit of it left. I was wondering if anybody has a good idea of something to turn out of deer antler.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i saw the pen you did and its nice.
did you turn it?its curved isnt it?


----------



## Farmerboy9087 (Sep 6, 2010)

I've never put a picture of the pens ive made on here so you must be thinkin of someone else


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

oh ok sorry
well geez man post pics lol


----------



## Farmerboy9087 (Sep 6, 2010)

I cant at the moment i already gave my friend his pens and i haven't made mine yet. but ill try to remember to post pictures of it when im done with mine


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

This couldn't be what you were thinking of Robert,or could it_:smile:___


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

yepp thats it
thanks


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

It has not got anything to do with turning, but I recently had three knives made and the handles were made out of antlers that my father had killed 70 years ago. If you like knives that is something to think about.

George


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Made a few shop,marking knives utilizing antlers and old sawzall blades.....give them to WW friends.

Also made quite a few smallish coat hooks by cutting a "fork" and mounting to usually,highly figured pcs of wood.Have a cpl in the shop that get used everyday.

Another traditional antler use is for straightening wooden arrows....the heat generated by rubbing the antler on allows it to be straightened.Noticibly better than,just about anything else we've ever tried.

Have seen antlers used on candle holder stands,they look especially nice under the soft glow.Also look nice as book deviders in upscale libraries.

Best of luck,BW


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

I have an antler toothpick holder on my bar. Just a 2-3 inch piece with a 1/2" hole drilled in it. It's sanded smooth on one side with some artwork on it but I'd like it just as well left rough all around. 
Bottle stopper maybe???
(Can you tell I just visited my bar?)


----------



## Farmerboy9087 (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm likin that toothpick holder idea. Did you put any sort of varnish or something related to that on it?


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

I have been watching this looking for ideas also. I have some antler from my FIL and would like to make something for him. I don’t have all the stuff for pens so I was looking for other ideas. I had thought of the bottle stopper also. The part attached to the skull would be the top where the thumb rested, your trigger finger would go under the first point, and the stopper part would be on the straight down section. The marked off section in the picture would be what is used. It would be natural except for smoothing the area for the thumb and where the stopper attaches.
I guess I could remove more of the points, turn a handle, and have a dandy back scratcher also.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey,that is neat,kinda lokks like somebody settin there with a long pointy nose :laughing:


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

That's a great idea with the base or "crown" as they say, on the top of a stopper. I'm gunna try that for sure. As for the toothpick holder, I didn't make it. It's something I bought many years ago. it doesn't look like it hase a finish on it, just polished up on the smooth part with the rest left natural.


----------

